# Fernando Alonso



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Prosegue questo topic: http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=60843488


17 gennaio 2013

Alonso sulla prossima stagione di F1: «Sono fiducioso di poter iniziare il campionato con una macchina migliore rispetto a quella che avevamo nei primi mesi dello scorso anno. Fu proprio nelle prime gare che perdemmo dei punti decisivi, quando avevamo una macchina che ci faceva finire settimi come in Cina o noni come in Bahrain. Il fatto di lavorare su una sola galleria del vento, quella Toyota a Colonia, potrà essere un piccolo vantaggio», ha detto il campione di Oviedo.
Cds


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2012)

Gia' ad imbrattare il forum di topic inutili 

Comunque hai sbagliato il titolo del topic, Vettel e' DIO


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gia' ad imbrattare il forum di topic inutili :fuma
> 
> Comunque hai sbagliato il titolo del topic, Vettel e' DIO



Ice, mi mancavi


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2012)

Dal cds
MARANELLO - La pausa estiva ha dato la giusta carica a Fernando Alonso: «L'appuntamento di Spa arriva dopo un buon momento e dopo qualche settimana di riposo, ci arriviamo al 100% delle batterie e quindi speriamo bene». Il pilota pagnolo è decisamente ottimista presenta nell'intervista sul sito ufficiale della Ferrari. Mancano pochi giorni al Gran Permio del Belgio, una gara «sempre importante, perché è uno dei circuiti preferiti dei piloti e tutti vogliamo fare bene», aggiunge il leader del Mondiale piloti.

METEO E 'TESTA' La gara di domenica, secondo Alonso, sarà da affrontare con particolare attenzione: «Spa è un circuito che ha della storia dietro, poi le condizioni meteo variano da venerdì a domenica e quindi hai bisogno di una preparazione mentale specifica per questo Gran Premio su una pista difficile da fare al massimo».


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

E' il pilota più forte del circus


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> E' il pilota più forte del circus



Speriamo che questo sia l'anno giusto......


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Da agi.it
http://www.agi.it/sport/notizie/201...alonso_sono_al_100_ma_vincere_non_sara_facile


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Dal cds
MONZA - «E' stata una giornata perfetta». Non ha vinto, ma Fernando Alonso può comunque essere contento, e a buon diritto, per come è andata la gara di Monza. Il terzo posto lo mantiene in testa alla classifica piloti (179 punti, +37 su Hamilton e + 38 su Raikkonen), grazie anche all'uscita di scena di Sebastian Vettel. «Viste le condizioni di partenza la vittoria era irraggiungibile - ha spiegato Alonso - Quindi il podio era l'obiettivo massimo. Poi Jenson (Button, ndr) è uscito, così come le Red Bull, quindi per noi è andata bene».

DALLA DELUSIONE AL SOGNO «Ieri è stata una giornata deludente, sia per noi che per i tifosi - continua il ferrarista - Ma per il campionato abbiamo sempre detto che dovevamo concentrarci sul secondo in classifica, ovvero Vettel, quindi oggi siamo stati contenti della forza delle McLaren. Poi Sebastian è uscito e la gara è andata da sogno». Alonso ha lanciato anche un messaggio dal podio, direttamente ai tifosi che poco più in là lo acclamavano: «Partivamo dalla decima ma con la macchina più veloce. Non molliamo, continuiamo così».


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2012)

peccato che non sia riuscito ad arrivare 1° o 2° sarebbe stato davvero importante, anche terza va bene visto che le dirette concorrenti si sono fermate e sono rimaste dietro a parte hamilton,


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> peccato che non sia riuscito ad arrivare 1° o 2° sarebbe stato davvero importante, anche terza va bene visto che le dirette concorrenti si sono fermate e sono rimaste dietro a parte hamilton,



Di fatto Alonso è ritornato al vantaggio sul 2º che aveva prima del Belgio.


----------



## Isao (9 Settembre 2012)

Ho l'impressione che nel finale di gara gli manchi sempre qualcosa. Non sò se è dovuto alla macchina e al fattore consumo gomme ma ho avuto questa impressione.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che nel finale di gara gli manchi sempre qualcosa. Non sò se è dovuto alla macchina e al fattore consumo gomme ma ho avuto questa impressione.



Probabilmente oggi sapendo dell'uscita di Vettel ha saggiamente evitato ogni rischio.


----------



## Bawert (9 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente oggi sapendo dell'uscita di Vettel ha saggiamente evitato ogni rischio.



Magari, sapendo che con Perez non avrebbe avuto speranze, non ha lottato troppo sperando che il messicano potesse prendere Hamilton. Comunque, Perez alla Ferrari!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Magari, sapendo che con Perez non avrebbe avuto speranze, non ha lottato troppo sperando che il messicano potesse prendere Hamilton. Comunque, Perez alla Ferrari!



Perez è già un pilota sotto contratto con la Ferrari, il problema è disfarsi di Massa.
Se ci fossero stati altri pochi giri Perez superava pure Hamilton.


----------



## Bawert (9 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perez è già un pilota sotto contratto con la Ferrari, il problema è disfarsi di Massa.
> Se ci fossero stati altri pochi giri Perez superava pure Hamilton.



Appunto per quello ho fatto il nome di Perz, comunque per Massa basta non rinnovargli il contartto


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Appunto per quello ho fatto il nome di Perz, comunque per Massa basta non rinnovargli il contartto



....la Fiat ha molti interessi in Brasile.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

MADRID - Alonso tiene alta la guardia: i 37 punti di distacco da Hamilton, primo inseguitore in classifica mondiale, non gli sembrano sufficienti per ritenersi al sicuro. Con la Ferrari ha aumentato il suo vantaggio, ma crede che le prossime sette gare saranno tutte delle finali. «Non bastano i podi, bisogna provare a vincere, ci proverò in almeno tre delle prossime gare, andando all'attacco» ha detto lo spagnolo «Ci sono ancora 175 punti in palio e 37 non sono nulla, basta una gara sbagliata» per rimettere tutto in gioco, ha detto al quotidiano spagnolo As. «Dovremo correre ogni settimana come se dovessimo rimontare, senza tenere conto dei punti di vantaggio. Nelle sette gare che mancano negli ultimi anni non abbiamo mai vinto, dovremo migliorare». Alonso poi riserva anche una stoccata alla scuderia del suo attuale inseguitore. «Credo che lasciare la McLaren sia stata la migliore scelta della mia vita. E' un ottimo team, ma negli ultimi dieci anni non ha vinto molti mondiali».

HAMILTON RIVALE PIU' TEMIBILE - E se non dovesse vincere il mondiale, chi preferirebbe vedere al suo posto tra Hamiton e Vettel? «Fra i due sceglierei ... Raikkonen» scherza Alonso, che tornando serio ammette di vedere in Lewis il suo rivale più temibile. «Credo sia l'unico a poter vincere anche senza avere l'auto migliore» ha detto ancora. E non bisogna sottovalutare anche gli altri «da qui a fine campionato può succedere di tutto, è ancora un mondiale apertissimo, anche se mi sento un po' più tranquillo rispetto allo scorso anno».

Fonte: cds


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

Oggi un prezioso ed insperato terzo posto.


----------



## GioNF (23 Settembre 2012)

Calcolatore.
Un pilota ECCEZIONALE. E mi sto convincendo sempre più che l'unico in grado di sostituirlo degnamente è Lewis.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Calcolatore.
> Un pilota ECCEZIONALE. E mi sto convincendo sempre più che l'unico in grado di sostituirlo degnamente è Lewis.



se è così allora speriamo che Alonso rimanga più a lungo possibile in modo che non ci sia bisogno di sostituirlo


----------



## yelle (23 Settembre 2012)

Lewis, WTF


----------



## Livestrong (23 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Calcolatore.
> Un pilota ECCEZIONALE. E mi sto convincendo sempre più che l'unico in grado di sostituirlo degnamente è Lewis.



Nell'attuale circus per ora non vedo uno che possa sostituirlo. I numeri che sta facendo con la vettura che si ritrova nessun altro saprebbe farli. Fortunato anche, certo, ma ha una auto che probabilmente in questo momento è la 5' del mondiale, ad essere buoni


----------



## Snake (23 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè la sesta, ma dai quali sarebbero ste vetture superiori oltre a mc laren e red bull? Che poi per me non sta facendo nessun miracolo, c'ha una macchina affidabile che lo porta sempre al traguardo a differenza delle altre due.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Vabbè la sesta, ma dai quali sarebbero ste vetture superiori oltre a mc laren e red bull? Che poi per me non sta facendo nessun miracolo, c'ha una macchina affidabile che lo porta sempre al traguardo a differenza delle altre due.



2 mclaren + 2 red bull = 4, quindi Alonso ha la 5ª auto migliore.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Vabbè la sesta, ma dai quali sarebbero ste vetture superiori oltre a mc laren e red bull? Che poi per me non sta facendo nessun miracolo, c'ha una macchina affidabile che lo porta sempre al traguardo a differenza delle altre due.



L'affidabilità mica piove dal cielo


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> 2 mclaren + 2 red bull = 4, quindi Alonso ha la 5ª auto migliore.



la 5a migliore in *gara* (ma non sempre perchè le Lotus spesso sanno andare più forte e le Sauber tengono meglio le gomme tanto è che Perez ha strappato podi pur partendo da distante)
in *qualifica *più o meno è la decima o undicesima (escluso a Monza) perchè a Singapore siamo stati davanti a Force India per pochissimo e anche la Williams ci è superiore... il piazzamento normale della Ferrari è il piazzamento di *Massa*, tutto quello di più lo mette Fernando


----------



## Snake (24 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> 2 mclaren + 2 red bull = 4, quindi Alonso ha la 5ª auto migliore.


Se la metti così ok ma io parlavo di scuderie, che poi ci sarebbe pure da discutere sulla superiorità delle red bull, quest'anno a parte circuiti che richiedevano tanto carico aerodinamico tipo oggi o Monaco non si sono mai dimostrati così superiori alla concorrenza.


Livestrong ha scritto:


> L'affidabilità mica piove dal cielo



Appunto, quindi ha poco senso parlare di terza, quarta o quinta macchina, meglio avere una monoposto meno veloce ma che non si rompe mai.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la 5a migliore in *gara*
> in *qualifica *più o meno è la decima o undicesima (escluso a Monza) perchè a Singapore siamo stati davanti a Force India per pochissimo e anche la Williams ci è superiore... il piazzamento normale della Ferrari è il piazzamento di *Massa*, tutto quello di più lo mette Fernando


Ma come, il piazzamento normale della ferrari è quello di Massa? Really? Allora perchè lo massacrate ad ogni gran premio? C'è qualcosa che non mi torna..., allora il piazzamento normale di McLaren e Red Bull sarebbe quello di Button e Webber, Vettel ed Hamilton quindi non ci mettono niente del loro


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la 5a migliore in *gara*
> in *qualifica *più o meno è la decima o undicesima (escluso a Monza) perchè a Singapore siamo stati davanti a Force India per pochissimo e anche la Williams ci è superiore... il piazzamento normale della Ferrari è il piazzamento di *Massa*, tutto quello di più lo mette Fernando



Certo ma, ovviamente, sul passo di gara le gerarchie sono diverse.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma come, il piazzamento normale della ferrari è quello di Massa? Really? Allora perchè lo massacrate ad ogni gran premio? C'è qualcosa che non mi torna..., allora il piazzamento normale di McLaren e Red Bull sarebbe quello di Button e Webber, Vettel ed Hamilton quindi non ci mettono niente del loro



io ho parlato di piazzamento normale, si critica Massa perchè quando ci si aspetta che un pilota Ferrari faccia poco più del normale... ma infatti a Monza, l'unico circuito dove la Ferrari se la giocava, Massa si è qualificato TERZO... è arrivato a Singapore di nuovo fiasco e nel 2008 qui aveva fatto pole dando sei decimi al 2°, quindi non è lui che non digerisce la pista, ma evidentemente la macchina non era all'altezza dei primi 7-8 posti... nonostante ciò Alonso è riuscito a far 5°

ma poi chi ha detto che Vettel e Hamilton (o Button quando ha seminato tutti in Belgio) non ci mettono del loro... io no di sicuro, soprattutto su Vettel... sicuramente ieri sia Hamilton che Vettel ci hanno messo molto del loro...

aggiungo una statistica che farà ulteriormente riflettere: quante volte un pilota quest'anno è partito in prima o seconda fila (ovvero 1° 2° 3° 4°), la classifica è

HAMILTON 9
BUTTON 7
VETTEL 7
SCHUMACHER 6
WEBBER 5
GROSJEAN 5
*ALONSO 4*
MALDONADO 3
RAIKKONEN 3

e Alonso è in testa al mondiale con una gara di vantaggio... però se continua così nonostante i vari miracoli perderà il titolo a causa della macchina


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Settembre 2012)

grande alonso,altri 15 punti in cascina


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Vabbè la sesta, ma dai quali sarebbero ste vetture superiori oltre a mc laren e red bull?* Che poi per me non sta facendo nessun miracolo, c'ha una macchina affidabile che lo porta sempre al traguardo a differenza delle altre due.*



No dai Snake, svesti i panni del tifoso McLaren e vesti quello del tifoso obiettivo. In questa parte di stagione sono anche d'accordo con te, ma Alonso quest'anno sta facendo l'ennesimo miracolo con una vettura non all'altezza di Red Bull e soprattutto McLaren.


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (24 Settembre 2012)

Se in Ferrari si decidono di dargli un auto superiore alle altre, allora altro che 7 titoli mondiali...è fortissimo, anche con una bicicletta...


----------



## Isao (24 Settembre 2012)

Pochi mazzi. Alonso quest'anno con una mclaren o una redbull starebbe aspettando solo la conferma matematica della vittoria del titolo.


----------



## Snake (24 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> aggiungo una statistica che farà ulteriormente riflettere: quante volte un pilota quest'anno è partito in prima o seconda fila (ovvero 1° 2° 3° 4°), la classifica è
> 
> HAMILTON 9
> BUTTON 7
> ...


Che è una classifica che lascia il tempo che trova dal momento che Hamilton e Vettel in 2 han totalizzato la bellezza di 6 ritiri mentre l'altro uno solo, la cosa si compensa alla grande. Vai a vedere nel dettaglio cosa è successo in tutti quei gran premi dove Hamilton soprattutto ma anche Vettel partivano davanti ad Alonso e poi chiudevano la gara dietro (o non la chiudevano proprio), poi ne riparliamo, guardacaso è proprio in quei gran premi che Alonso ha ipotecato il mondiale.



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> No dai Snake, svesti i panni del tifoso McLaren e vesti quello del tifoso obiettivo. In questa parte di stagione sono anche d'accordo con te, ma Alonso quest'anno sta facendo l'ennesimo miracolo con una vettura non all'altezza di Red Bull e soprattutto McLaren.



Non devo svestire nessun panno perchè sono un tifoso di Hamilton più che della McLaren per la quale al massimo posso simpatizzare perchè ci corre Lewis ma nulla più, in vita mia ho sempre tifato il pilota mai la macchina e ti do una notizia, ho tifato anche qualche ferrarista quindi...

Per il resto ho già risposto sopra, io non vedo miracoli se uno è in testa alla classifica soprattutto per disgrazie altrui, questo non significa che non stia facendo un gran campionato ma in condizioni normali sarebbe terzo in classifica e poi ribadisco, si ok macchina più lenta di red bull e mc laren ma intanto lui al traguardo c'arriva.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2012)

> Che è una classifica che lascia il tempo che trova dal momento che Hamilton e Vettel in 2 han totalizzato la bellezza di 6 ritiri mentre l'altro uno solo, la cosa si compensa alla grande



mi risulta che Hamilton si sia ritirato 2 volte per guai di affidabilità, una ieri e un'altra quando era tipo doppiato... 3 vittorie dove gli è bastato partire ed arrivare... e le altre gare dove ***** era? a sportellare nelle retrovie con la macchina più veloce del lotto... 

Vettel ha molto più da recriminare in confronto, infatti se alla fine vincesse lui, chapeau

Se poi vogliamo badare ai numeri, Alonso ha totalizzato fino ad ora una media di 14 punti a gara, quindi ipotizziamo due ritiri per affidabilità che non ci sono stati, avrebbe perso in media 28 punti, conservando finora 1 punticino su Vettel e 24 sul Bingobongo...


----------



## Snake (24 Settembre 2012)

Hero, a rigirare le frittate sei un fenomeno. A Hockenaim s'è ritirato che era diciottesimo certo, peccato che la gara sia stata compromessa nei primi giri quando ha bucato una gomma e danneggiato la sospensione per colpa di detriti che erano sulla pista, pensa un pò, 7 macchine prima di lui son passati su quei detriti e l'hanno passata liscia. Solo per rientrare al box ha perso praticamente un giro, di che ***** stiamo parlando?

Le altre volte dov'era? A parte il fatto che quella della macchina più veloce è un'autentica barzelletta, la McLaren ha fatto il salto di qualità quando ha portato gli aggiornamenti in Germania, aggiornamenti che però non potè sfruttare in qualifica per via della pioggia, non a caso sia Button che Hamilton partirono dietro, poi in gara si videro gli effetti, da lì in poi è indubbiamente la macchina più veloce, nella prima parte della stagione si è dimostrata la più veloce (non sempre) solo in qualifica, in gara il livello era simile a quello di Red Bull e Ferrari anzi, direi certamente inferiore a quello delle Red Bull e in alcuni casi anche alla Lotus che però in qualifica era una piaga, gli unici circuiti dove si è dimostrata la macchina migliore erano Australia, Canada e Barcellona (dove Ham avrebbe vinto con la pipa in bocca senza la porcata della penalità), in tutti gli altri gran premi la baracca l'ha tenuta su Hamilton, vai a vedere cosa ha combinato Button in quelle gare, _macchina più veloce_

Ora visto che mi dici dov'era negli altri gran premi mi trovo costretto ad andare nel dettaglio, poi vediamo se hai ancora il coraggio di rispondere: in Bahrain è terzo, rientra al box per il primo cambio gomme, torna in pista SESTO per un errore al box, errore che poi si ripeterà anche nel secondo pit, torna e finisce il gran premio ottavo dietro Alonso.

A Monaco idem con patate, terzo prima di rientrare al box torna in pista prima quarto e poi addirittura QUINTO dietro Vettel per un altro pit lento. Te mi sa tanto che non hai nemmeno la vaga idea di quanti punti gli han fatto perdere i meccanici nei primi gran premi, toh manco cito quello in Australia, non è un caso che poi a Woking abbiano fatto piazza pulita dei meccanici che han commesso tutti questi errori (anche nei confronti di Button).

La media punti ROTFL, bisogna vedere quanti punti ha perso tizio e caio e quanti ne ha guadagnati sempronio, a Valencia se Vettel non rompe il motore ha 25 punti in più e Alonso 7 in meno, per fare un esempio.

Come fai a dire che Vettel ha molto più da recriminare lo sai solo te ma ormai non mi stupisco più, su Hamilton non riesci proprio ad essere minimamente obbiettivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2012)

> Come fai a dire che Vettel ha molto più da recriminare lo sai solo te ma ormai non mi stupisco più, su Hamilton non riesci proprio ad essere minimamente obbiettivo.



si parlava di affidabilità e della velocità della macchina e mi vieni a parlare dei box, eccetera eccetera... lasciamo stare, solo i deboli hanno bisogno di giustificazioni e tu ne hai scritto un post intero, mentre io almeno parlo di numeri, di piazzamenti e di punti. io non riesco a essere obiettivo su Hamilton?? io non vorrei nemmeno parlarne di quel Cane (giusto per usare un'espressione *obiettiva *rivolta da qualcuno dopo una bella prestazione in qualifica di Maldonado) anzi sono convinto se non ci fossi te ad accendere le micce, sto cane non verrebbe nemmeno nominato, e da ora in poi qua parlerò solo di Alonso, apri un topic su Hamilton e scrivi i tuoi pensieri e giuro che non lo leggo neanche così ne parli con gente più obiettiva. 

Per me Hamilton vale quanto per te vale un Maldonado e mi fa schifo vedere il suo nome anche solo accostato a quelli di Schumacher, Alonso e Vettel, non cambierei idea nemmeno se Luigi vincesse 10 mondiali di fila (gli farei ovviamente i complimenti da sportivo, ma nulla più), figuriamoci se la cambio perchè un tifoso stra-di-parte come te mi viene a dire che non sono obiettivo.


----------



## Snake (24 Settembre 2012)

Ti fa schifo perchè ti sta sul ***** per svariati motivi che a me non interessano, d'altronde uno che dopo l'incidente di Spa scrive testuali parole _*grazie Hamilton*_ o di formula 1 non capisce un emerito ***** di niente oppure come già detto è prevenuto e per niente obiettivo, te devo dire la verità il dubbio me lo fai venire ogni tanto visto certi deliri che scrivi ma penso sia più la seconda che la prima.

Cosa c'entra poi Maldonado, ma ripigliate, uno che ha buttato fuori mezzo circus quest'anno, come lo dovrei chiamare?

Perchè io non ho parlato di numeri, piazzamenti e punti, ahahaahahaha sto morendo ti giuro, due settimane fa stavi a piangere per l'unica rogna meccanica (in qualifica poi manco in gara) che ha avuto Alonso quest'anno, L'UNICA e vieni a dire a me che parlo di giustificazioni??? Quali sarebbero poi ste giustificazioni? Al paese mio sono *FATTI*, se Hamilton ha perso 20-30 punti solo per gli errori al box sono FATTI, non giustificazioni, riguardati i gran premi, forse eri troppo preso dal tuo idolo e ti sei perso quello che succedeva agli altri piloti.

Tifoso stra di parte a me poi, detto da un Alonso homer come te, ma SBROTFL.

Io parlo di chi voglio, se vuoi parlare solo di Alonso vai nel forum della ferrari o di santander.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Io parlo di chi voglio, se vuoi parlare solo di Alonso vai nel forum della ferrari o di santander.



benissimo, ti ricordavo solo che questo topic è intitolato "*Fernando Alonso*", quindi io scriverò stando al tema del topic, tu fai come ti pare

per il resto sono contento di farti ridere


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2012)

Alonso: «Potevamo fare di più»

Lo spagnolo fa autocritica: «Non siamo stati abbastanza competitivi, dobbiamo migliorare»

SINGAPORE - Negli ultimi due gran premi ha tirato un sospiro di sollievo solo perché i suoi principali avversari (prima Vettel, poi Hamilton) sono stati costretti al ritiro a causa di guasti meccanici. Fernando Alonso sa però che non può continuare a contare sulla buona sorte: «Onestamente, prima di arrivare a Singapore pensavo che avremmo fatto di più - spiega il ferrarista - Credo che non siamo stati abbastanza competitivi». Una considerazione più a freddo dopo i primi commenti arrivati ieri subito dopo il traguardo, ma che comunque non scalfiscono l'ottimismo dello spagnolo: «Abbiamo perso terreno solo su uno dei quattro-cinque concorrenti - continua Alonso - Con gli altri abbiamo aumentato il vantaggio».

MIGLIORAMENTI Con Red Bull e McLaren tornate competitive, toccherà fare ancora più attenzione ai dettagli: «Dobbiamo migliorare le prestazioni che abbiamo avuto a Singapore». Anche Stefano Domenicali, team principal della Ferrari, ha rimarcato la stessa necessità, anche se «non dobbiamo esagerare. Meglio apportare qualche modifica che funzioni, piuttosto che farne troppe inutili».

Fonte: cds


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2012)

Ferrari, Montezemolo: "Alonso il più forte, su Massa non ho deciso"

Il presidente della 'rossa' parla del momento dei piloti. Sullo spagnolo: "E' il migliore che abbia mai visto, per l'interpretazione della gara e per le sue motivazioni". Congelato il futuro del brasiliano: "Mi sono preso qualche giorno di riflessione per decidere"

PARIGI - Una carezza per il suo pupillo, Fernando Alonso, "il più forte di sempre". Ancora tutto da decidere, invece, per Felipe Massa, che resta sulla graticola "per qualche giorno", in attesa di sapere se sarà confermato come seconda guida. Il presidente della Ferrari, Luca Cordero di Montezemolo, al Salone dell'auto di Parigi, analizza il momento della 'rossa' e dei suoi piloti. Ci sarà ancora da aspettare per conoscere il destino del brasiliano: "Mi sono preso qualche giorno di riflessione per il secondo pilota" - spiega Montezemolo -"Spero che il trend iniziato a Spa, anche psicologico oltre che di risultati, prosegua e sia confermato in Giappone dopo la bella prestazione di Singapore - ha continuato il presidente -dobbiamo migliorare anche la nostra macchina. Il problema vero è avere più certezze che le innovazioni che portiamo siano confermate in pista".

Parole d'elogio per il leader del Mondiale, Fernando Alonso: "è il pilota più forte che abbia mai visto in pista", aggiunge Montezemolo. "Mi impressiona per tre cose: per l'interpretazione della gara, specialmente per il consumo delle gomme", - ha spiegato il presidente della Ferrari -"perché è un grande motivatore del team e per la sua presenza a Maranello".

Il presidente della 'rossa' parla del momento dei piloti. Sullo spagnolo: "E' il migliore che abbia mai visto, per l'interpretazione della gara e per le sue motivazioni". Congelato il futuro del brasiliano: "Mi sono preso qualche giorno di riflessione per decidere"


Fonte: La Repubblica


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ferrari, Montezemolo: "Alonso il più forte, su Massa non ho deciso"
> 
> Il presidente della 'rossa' parla del momento dei piloti. Sullo spagnolo: "E' il migliore che abbia mai visto, per l'interpretazione della gara e per le sue motivazioni". Congelato il futuro del brasiliano: "Mi sono preso qualche giorno di riflessione per decidere"
> 
> ...



Forse Schumacher quando era in Ferrari andava così forte che Montezemolo non riusciva mai a vederlo  
ad ogni modo il miglior Schumacher e il miglior Alonso se la giocano, ovviamente Fernando non vincerà mai quanto michelone (e non vedo nessuno al giorno d'oggi in grado di ripetere simili imprese escluso forse Vettel che potrebbe avvicinarsi perchè ha l'età dalla sua)


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (28 Settembre 2012)

Bisogna dire che è stato stupido ad andare in McLaren, squadra priva di professionalità


----------



## Livestrong (28 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Forse Schumacher quando era in Ferrari andava così forte che Montezemolo non riusciva mai a vederlo
> ad ogni modo il miglior Schumacher e il miglior Alonso se la giocano, ovviamente Fernando non vincerà mai quanto michelone (e non vedo nessuno al giorno d'oggi in grado di ripetere simili imprese escluso forse Vettel che potrebbe avvicinarsi perchè ha l'età dalla sua)



Schumacher grande pilota, ma aveva pochissima concorrenza e una auto imbattibile


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Settembre 2012)

Alonso sta guidando il mondiale avendo una monoposto inferiore non solo alla Mclaren ma anche alla Red Bull.Al contrario Schumi stravinceva quando la Ferrari era superiore e faticavamo molto,anzi le beccava sui padiglioni,quando c'erano altre auto di pari o superiore livello!


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2012)

F1, Alonso: «Un miracolo se vinciamo il Mondiale»

Il ferrarista ricorda le difficoltà di una stagione che lo vede al primo posto in classifica piloti
F1, Alonso: «Un miracolo se vinciamo il Mondiale» - Ferrari / Formula 1 - Tuttosport


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Alonso: «Non è stata solo sfortuna»

Il pilota della Ferrari commenta il sesto posto nelle qualifiche di Suzuka: «Se gli avversari hanno otto decimi di vantaggio è normale che vincano. Ora dobbiamo continuare a lottare»

Alonso: «Non è stata solo sfortuna»


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Credo che, purtroppo, Alonso il Mondiale non lo vincerà. Peccato...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Credo che, purtroppo, Alonso il Mondiale non lo vincerà. Peccato...



Speriamo che domani riesca a limitare i danni.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2012)

ma di sicuro non lo vince, Vettel se continua così in due gare lo supera e poi gli dà ancora un 40-50 punti di distacco nelle ultime 4 corse... 

purtroppo la Ferrari non è più quella dei bei tempi, il giorno che riusciremo a fare una macchina come si deve dall'inizio alla fine del mondiale magari potremo dire la nostra... mi ricordo una gara a Magny Cours nel 2008 quando Raikkonen potè permettersi di arrivare secondo (doppietta dietro a Massa) con uno scarico rotto tanto era il distacco che davamo agli inseguitori, da quel giorno non abbiamo più prestazioni simili. Quell'anno non siamo stati in grado, in estate, di sviluppare la macchina abbastanza da difenderci dalla Mclaren e negli anni successivi siamo sempre partiti in ritardo rispetto agli altri, risollevati un poco nella parte centrale, e calati di nuovo alla fine... Tutto ciò ci è costato un terzo posto nei costruttori nel 2009, il titolo del 2010, il podio nella classifica piloti con Alonso sceso dal secondo al quarto posto nel 2011 e quest'anno la vedo simile al 2010 dove grazie all'inaffidabilità della Red Bull siamo arrivati a lottare fino all'ultima corsa, ma come prestazioni mai all'altezza, se non a Monza. 

Almeno nel 2010 avevamo vinto cinque gare, qui dovremo accontentarci di questi 3 successi e *con sole 3 vittorie* *un mondiale non lo vinci MAI*, a maggior ragione da quando ci sono i 25 punti a gara, è quasi impossibile correre in difesa... mica si può sperare in altri 3-4 ritiri di Vettel


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

mondiale gettato al vento da Alonso... ormai è andata


----------



## Blu71 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mondiale gettato al vento da Alonso... ormai è andata




......ha una vettura inferiore alla Red Bull, inutile negarlo.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

4 punti probabilmente finirà come il 2010 spero no


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2012)

il ritiro di oggi fa parte delle corse, avremmo perso comunque il mondiale, Vettel e Red Bull sono di un altro mondo


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Il problema è che la red bull ha portato aggiornamenti su aggiornamenti, la ferrari no... Ad inizio stagione non erano così superiori


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la red bull ha portato aggiornamenti su aggiornamenti, la ferrari no... Ad inizio stagione non erano così superiori



a inizio stagione noi lottavamo per il 9o posto, abbiamo vinto in Malesia una gara bagnata, ma eravamo di brutto in ritardo... noi abbiamo fatto il salto in estate, ma poi come l'anno scorso una volta che abbiamo iniziato a vincere, ci siamo seduti... lo scorso anno dopo Silverstone (unica vittoria) non ha più funzionato un aggiornamento che fosse uno!


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mondiale gettato al vento da Alonso... ormai è andata



Gettata al vento dalla Ferrari, che come ha detto Nando, da 5 gare è sempre la stessa vettura.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Gettata al vento dalla Ferrari, che come ha detto Nando, da 5 gare è sempre la stessa vettura.



Oggi, comunque, se non usciva, arrivava 2º, limitando i danni.


----------



## prd7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Fiducia, nulla è perso, è soltanto più difficile.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Oggi, comunque, se non usciva, arrivava 2º, limitando i danni.



Guarda non ho visto la gara, addirittura leggo che Alonso ha forse sbagliato ad allargarsi troppo quando ormai Raikkonen era in dirittura di arrivo. e non avendola vista non so neanche come è partito, anche se mio papà mi ha detto non benissimo, quindi non so come sarebbe andata a finire. 

Quel che è certo è che la Ferrari dopo la sosta estiva non ne ha azzeccata una, mentre Red Bull e McLaren hanno portato novità rilevanti che le hanno fatto fare un salto di qualità enorme. Peccato, neanche quest'anno Nando vincerà il mondiale, che andrà ad un gran sopravvalutato (opinione personale su Vettel  ).

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prd7 ha scritto:


> Fiducia, nulla è perso, è soltanto più difficile.



Dovrebbero accadere una serie di miracoli per far si che Alonso vinca questo mondiale. Allo stato attuale se non è già vinto da Vettel poco ci manca per me...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Guarda non ho visto la gara, addirittura leggo che Alonso ha forse sbagliato ad allargarsi troppo quando ormai Raikkonen era in dirittura di arrivo. e non avendola vista non so neanche come è partito, anche se mio papà mi ha detto non benissimo, quindi non so come sarebbe andata a finire.
> 
> Quel che è certo è che la Ferrari dopo la sosta estiva non ne ha azzeccata una, mentre Red Bull e McLaren hanno portato novità rilevanti che le hanno fatto fare un salto di qualità enorme. Peccato, neanche quest'anno Nando vincerà il mondiale, che andrà ad un gran sopravvalutato (opinione personale su Vettel  ).




Pensa che è arrivato secondo Massa quindi......


----------



## prd7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

In Corea arriveranno miglioramenti per la ferrari, incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Ottobre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> In Corea arriveranno miglioramenti per la ferrari, incrociamo le dita.



Ad ogni GP dovevano arrivare aggiornamenti significanti. Mah, speriamo che questi facciano fare un salto di qualità non indifferente alla vettura.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Ottobre 2012)

non ho visto la gara, quando ho letto quello che e successo mi e preso un colpo -.- , non ci posso credere e il 2° mondiale che alonso si fa fregare non e possibile :Facepalm:


----------



## Blu71 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Alonso: «Basta errori, adesso vinciamo»

Delusione archiviata per il pilota Ferrari, «Lotteremo fino in fondo»

YEONGAM - Il fine settimana di Suzuka è totalmente da dimenticare per Fernando Alonso, che però è già carico per l'appuntamento coreano della Formula Uno. «La delusione è stata forte ma ormai è archiviata, inutile rimuginarci sopra ancora» dice il pilota Ferrari. «Adesso si riparte da zero, visto che fra me e Vettel ci sono appena quattro punti e anche gli altri si sono un po' riavvicinati». Solo cinque gare alla fine del Mondiale e tutto ancora in gioco per il titolo, a partire dal circuito coreano. «Vincerà chi farà un punto in più di tutti. Per farcela bisognerà avere una macchina veloce, non fare errori e sperare che eventuali sbagli altrui non ti costino caro, com'è accaduto a noi, prima a Spa e poi a Suzuka. Senza questi episodi la situazione sarebbe ben diversa». Nelle ultime gare la Red Bull è apparsa più competitiva della Ferrari. «Sicuramente ci sono stati alcuni team che in quest'ultimo scorcio di stagione hanno fatto un passo avanti importante mentre noi non abbiamo fatto altrettanto, soprattutto per quanto riguarda il comportamento della vettura su certi tipi di piste - ha ammesso Alonso - ma è anche vero che a Monza, ad esempio, avevamo una macchina in grado di fare la pole ma poi a Singapore ci siamo un po' persi e, in qualche modo, ne abbiamo sofferto anche a Suzuka, dove comunque Felipe in gara ha dimostrato di essere piuttosto competitivo: se non è stato veloce quanto la Red Bull lo è stato certamente più di tutti gli altri».

ALTI E BASSI IN CAMPIONATO - Ma è stato tutto il campionato ada avere alti e bassi. «In Giappone la McLaren è sembrata meno forte di quanto non lo fosse stata nella gara precedente mentre è la Red Bull che è venuta fuori in maniera importante - ha spiegato ancora Fernando - cosa accaduta ad esempio anche alla Sauber. Abbiamo sempre gli occhi di tutti puntati sulla 'rossa': qui, ad esempio, se proviamo una volta un'ala e non la usiamo diventa un caso ma queste sono cose che accadono regolarmente in tutte le squadre. Adesso non dobbiamo far altro che riprendere il cammino nella giusta direzione e sono sicuro che ci riusciremo»

FIDUCIA NEL TEAM - La fiducia del piltoa nel team è ancora solidissima. «Sono certo che potremo giocarci le nostre carte fino in fondo. Le persone che stanno lavorando sulla macchina sono le stesse che lo hanno fatto fino ad ora e non c'è motivo che non sappiano fare bene anche adesso. Non dimentichiamoci che se sono ancora in testa al Mondiale è perchè siamo stati capaci sia di migliorare la vettura in maniera importante rispetto all'inizio di campionato sia perchè siamo stati in grado di sfruttare sempre al massimo quello che avevamo a disposizione. A noi non ha mai regalato niente nessuno, anzi Spa e Suzuka ci hanno privato di piazzamenti che erano ampiamente alla nostra portata. Il miracolo che ci ha fatto arrivare sin qui in questa posizione non ha origine divina ma è il frutto del lavoro di tutti noi, dal primo all'ultimo. La Formula 1 è uno sport di squadra: si vince e si perde tutti insieme».

Fonte: cds


----------



## Blu71 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Alonso in Corea: «Difficile fare previsioni»

Il ferrarista non si sbilancia dopo le prime due sessioni di prove libere del Gran Premio della Corea

YEONGAM - «È difficile dire dove siamo rispetto agli altri, perchè oggi abbiamo badato principalmente a noi stessi, lavorando stamattina sul confronto fra diverse idee sulla configurazione della vettura e, nel pomeriggio, sulle gomme. Dovremo aspettare domani per avere un quadro più preciso della situazione». Fernando Alonso non si lascia andare a previsioni dopo le due sessioni di libere del Gran Premio di Corea del Sud, dove ha fatto segnare il secondo e il terzo tempo.

PISTA OK - «La pista è migliorata moltissimo da una sessione all'altra: è un fenomeno particolarmente accentuato qui perchè non ci sono praticamente competizioni su questo tracciato e, stamattina, l'asfalto era particolarmente sporco. Speriamo che domani la situazione sia migliore perchè è sempre più divertente guidare quando l'asfalto offre un minimo di aderenza. La parte più impegnativa di questa pista è certamente il terzo settore, quello più breve come tempo di percorrenza, dove ci sono praticamente soltanto curve. Le scelte dell'assetto sono dettate principalmente dal rendimento della vettura nel terzo settore mentre gli altri due sono certamente più facili da affrontare».

Fonte: cds


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Alonso: «Felice del terzo posto»

Ora lo spagnolo è a -6 da Vettel: «Con Massa quarto abbiamo sorpassato la McLaren nel campionato costruttori e dobbiamo essere contenti di oggi»

YEONGAM - «Dobbiamo essere felici della performance di oggi». Parola di Fernando Alonso, terzo classificato nel Gp di Corea dominato da Sebastian Vettel, che lo scavalca anche in classifica piloti.

SORPASSO MCLAREN - «Io terzo e Massa quarto: è un buon risultato per la squadra, anche perchè abbiamo superato la McLaren nel campionato costruttori. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta», ha aggiunto il ferrarista.

Cds


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Alonso critico: «La macchina non è cambiata»

Lo spagnolo della Ferrari ne ha parlato in un'intervista pubblicata sull'ultimo numero della rivista tedesca "Auto, Motor und Sport"


STOCCARDA - «Da sei gare la nostra auto non è cambiata». Non usa mezzi termini Fernando Alonso in un'intervista pubblicata sull'ultimo numero della rivista tedesca "Auto, Motor und Sport", uscito oggi. Lo spagnolo ha criticato il comportamento della sua monoposto in pista e la scuderia italiana non ha cercato scuse. A quattro gare dalla fine del Mondiale, lo spagnolo si è visto superare da Vettel in classifica Piloti ed ora è secondo con 209 punti, sei in meno del tedesco. Sia la squadra che Vettel hnno tirato fuori «sempre il massimo dell'automobile», ha aggiunto Alonso.

MACCHINA MIGLIORE - «Dobbiamo migliorare almeno di due decimo - ha assicurato Stefano Domenicali, team principal della Rossa, in vista del Gran Premio dell'India in programma il 28 ottobre e ha aggiunto - Non reinventiamo la macchina».

Cds


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2012)

Alonso sulla sfida con Vettel: 
Gp India, volata finale del mondiale. Alonso: "Dobbiamo fare 7 punti più di Vettel" - Affaritaliani.it


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Altra gara fenomenale.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2012)

ancora una volta 4 spanne sopra tutti gli altri... ma vettel non sbaglia mai e quindi sarà lui il campione


----------



## yelle (28 Ottobre 2012)

mamma che gara.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ancora una volta 4 spanne sopra tutti gli altri... ma vettel non sbaglia mai e quindi sarà lui il campione



....la prossima gara sarà decisiva.


----------



## Isao (28 Ottobre 2012)

Dopo un campionato in cui chi era riuscito a vincere 2 gare su 10 era un marziano, ci ritroviamo con una macchina capace di vincere 4 gare su 4 restando sempre in testa. Per Seb mi ricorda molto la pubblicità "ti piace vincere facile"


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2012)

Alonso: «Secondo posto, il migliore possibile»

Il ferrarista commenta la gara di Abu Dhabi: «Non eravamo super competitivi»

ABU DHABI - E' contento, anche se c'è ancora parecchio da fare. Sul podio, intervistato da David Coulthard, Fernando Alonso dice la sua dopo il secondo posto nel Gp di Abu Dhabi: «Sono molto felice. Non eravamo super competitivi questo weekend e il secondo posto partendo dal sesto era il risultato migliore possibile», ha detto lo spagnolo, ribadendo forse il concetto già espresso ieri, ovvero che questa Ferrari è già al suo massimo. LOTTA Alonso ribadisce che «non eravamo al meglio, ho dovuto lottare molto nei primi giri. Nel finale ho provato ad attaccare Raikkonen, ho guadagnato qualcosa ma non abbastanza». Il distacco da Vettel si è ridotto a 10 punti e il mondiale è ancora aperto: «Continueremo a combattere», ha concluso Alonso.

Cds


----------



## Livestrong (4 Novembre 2012)

Un pilota normale sarebbe già stato fuori dalla lotta da molte gare... Un fenomeno assoluto, talento cristallino come pochi se ne sono visti a mio giudizio


----------



## Isao (4 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Un pilota normale sarebbe già stato fuori dalla lotta da molte gare... Un fenomeno assoluto, talento cristallino come pochi se ne sono visti a mio giudizio



E' solo fortunato. - cit tifoso Red Bull


----------



## Blu71 (18 Novembre 2012)

Terzo in Usa, di più non poteva fare


----------



## Jaqen (24 Novembre 2012)

Ho un amico che lavora in Ferrari e mi ha spiegato i motivi per cui la macchina è inferiore a Red Bull e McLaren.
Nel mondo della F1 considerano Alonso tra i 5 piloti più grandi di sempre. E oltre a questo è un pilota di assoluta professionalità, porta rispetto a tutti (non come qualche altro bulletto) e maniaco della precisione.


----------



## Isao (24 Novembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Ho un amico che lavora in Ferrari e mi ha spiegato i motivi per cui la macchina è inferiore a Red Bull e McLaren.*
> Nel mondo della F1 considerano Alonso tra i 5 piloti più grandi di sempre. E oltre a questo è un pilota di assoluta professionalità, porta rispetto a tutti (non come qualche altro bulletto) e maniaco della precisione.


E quindi? lanci la pietra e nascondi la mano?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Un grande pilota, di più non poteva fare.


----------



## Frikez (25 Novembre 2012)

Vattene finchè sei in tempo


----------



## Livestrong (25 Novembre 2012)

Rimane e rimarrà sempre un pilota straordinario, nell'elitè della storia di questo sport


----------



## Ale (25 Novembre 2012)

i piu grandi vincono, se lui non vince, forse non è cosi grande.


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> i piu grandi vincono, se lui non vince, forse non è cosi grande.



Lo penso anche io. Ma c'è da dire che di Formula 1 non ne capisco un tubo.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> i piu grandi vincono, se lui non vince, forse non è cosi grande.



....o semplicemente non ha una vettura all'altezza delle altre.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io. Ma c'è da dire che di Formula 1 non ne capisco un tubo.



Nella F1 il pilota può essere decisivo sel il gap tra le vetture non è eccessivo.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Novembre 2012)

Beh, in bacheca ha 2 mondiali vinti.


----------



## Ale (26 Novembre 2012)

2 mondiali e 6 anni di anonimato di cui gli ultimi 2 in Ferrari. Se poi va idolatrato perchè correndo in ferrari arriva all'ultima gara con l'artimetica che ancora non gli preclude la vittoria del titolo..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io. Ma c'è da dire che di Formula 1 non ne capisco un tubo.



non è questione di sapere o no di f1. E' una logica che funziona in ogni ambito, sport incluso. Se ci sono 2 persone che fanno lo stesso mestiere, uno vince sempre e l'altro non vince mai..


----------



## Livestrong (26 Novembre 2012)

Quindi secondo te djokovic è migliore di nadal [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] ?


----------



## iceman. (26 Novembre 2012)

Sto vettel e' un mostro


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sto vettel e' un mostro



Ma quale mostro,Alonso gli da 100 piste,solo che la Red Bull è mostruosa,tutto qui!


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> 2 mondiali e 6 anni di anonimato di cui gli ultimi 2 in Ferrari. Se poi va idolatrato perchè correndo in ferrari arriva all'ultima gara con l'artimetica che ancora non gli preclude la vittoria del titolo..
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




Embè... Schumacher ci mise 5 anni a rivincere un mondiale con una Ferrari che era all'inizio disastrosa


----------



## Ale (26 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] non mi risulta che il palmares di djokovic sia piu ricco di quello di Nadal


----------



## Livestrong (26 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] non mi risulta che il palmares di djokovic sia piu ricco di quello di Nadal


Beh, attualmente è migliore secondo quel termine di paragone


----------



## Ale (26 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Beh, attualmente è migliore secondo quel termine di paragone



stai trollando? Eddai.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Novembre 2012)

secondo me si sta esagerando dall'una e dall'altra parte...

la red bull è mostruosa? secondo me era mostruosa l'anno scorso, quest'anno è stata molto forte, ma c'era la possibilità di competere... secondo me nel complesso la Mclaren come macchina non era così distante, anzi fino al Canada secondo me era decisamente la macchina più performante e lo è stata anche in Ungheria, Belgio, Monza... E poi ieri... da questo punto di vista forse anche a Woking hanno molto da rammaricarsi. Come affidabilità anche erano alla pari perchè Hamilton ha rotto due volte (Abu Dhabi e Singapore) e Vettel anche (Valencia e Monza), mentre Webber forse ha rotto anche più di Button. 

tornando alla Ferrari, vincere in Malesia è stato un vero miracolo di Alonso in una macchina che in condizioni normali era da nono posto, ma da Barcellona in avanti non siamo stati distanti dalla Red Bull, dopo Monza si è smesso di fare aggiornamenti significativi e questi sono i risultati. Poi c'è stata anche qualche scelta sbagliata del team, per esempio lo scempio di Montreal ce l'ho ancora nella mente, quando non si è voluto fare il pit stop ad Alonso e Vettel che era dietro di noi ha avuto il tempo di fare il pit stop e di riprendere e superare Alonso negli ultimi giri.......... 


Allo stesso tempo è esagerato dire che Alonso ha fatto 6 anni di anonimato... 2007 a -1 da Raikkonen, con Fernando che correva contro la sua stessa squadra, 2008 con due vittorie su una Renault pietosa (per intenderci lo stesso numero di vittorie di Raikkonen con la Ferrari campione costruttori), 2009 ok... anonimo su Renault pietosa, 2010 mondiale perso per le follie di Domenicali, 2011 con tanti piazzamenti a suo modo miracolosi con una Ferrari mai competitiva, nemmeno a Monza, 2012 ancora più miracoloso dell'anno precedente, a 3 punti dall'iride


----------



## Blu71 (26 Novembre 2012)

Alonso può non piacere ma ridurlo ad un pilota "anonimo" negli ultimi 6 anni è davvero fuori luogo.


----------



## iceman. (26 Novembre 2012)

E chi non saltaaa e' un alonsianoooo ohohohohooho e chi non salta e' un alonsiano ohohoho.


Se Alonso e' nell'elite, lo e' anche vettel che a 24/25 anni ha vinto 3 mondiali consecutivi.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> stai trollando? Eddai.



Sei te che stai trollando eh


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Alonso su Vettel: "Seb è forte, ma Hamilton è il migliore dei miei avversari"

Sport Mediaset


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Hamilton: «Alonso è il pilota migliore»

Cds


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Alonso in occasione della presentazione della nuova Ferrari F138 ha dichiarato: «Quest'anno ci saranno due o tre top team che vinceranno le gare e uno di questi dovremo essere noi per forza»

Cds


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

F1: test Barcellona, Alonso piu' veloce
Settima la McLaren di Button, nona la Red Bull
Ansa


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

Alonso: «Red Bull davanti, Ferrari da podio»
Le previsioni di Alonso per il primo gp 2013: «Vettel e McLaren in vantaggio, la Rossa subito dietro»

Corriere della Sera


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2013)

Non vedo l'ora di rivederlo all'opera, fenomeno.

Il più forte che abbia mai visto, Schumacher incluso.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

Alonso: «Più motivato di un anno fa»«Credo che quest'anno faremo meglio perché mi sento più motivato».
Cds


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Alonso: "Questo sarà il mio anno"

Sportmediaset


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2013)

"Partiamo con il piede giusto"
Alonso: "Australia e Malesia difficili"

Sportmediaset


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

Fernando Alonso dopo il rinvio delle qualifiche a Melbourne: "E' un peccato che la qualifica sia stata rimandata. E questo vale sia per le squadre impegnate nella preparazione della sessione che per il pubblico che è venuto a sostenerci. I commissari di gara che hanno lavorato tanto, ma è stata una scelta necessaria viste le condizioni del tracciato. Sulle righe bianche si scivolava davvero troppo. Adesso dobbiamo aspettare e vedere se il tempo e la pista miglioreranno".


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Ottimo secondo posto in Australia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Grande Alonso vogliamo il titolo quest'anno


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Alonso: «E' stata una corsa fantastica»Lo spagnolo felice per il secondo posto in Australia: «Mi sono divertito, abbiamo una grande stagione davanti a noi»

Cds


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2013)

Oggi zero punti. Peccato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Marzo 2013)

Visto che la danno solo su Sky in diretta e in differita su rai 1 avevo deciso di non togliermi la curiosità della gara e vivermela senza avere notizia e vederla in "diretta" sulla rai, cioe ma e stupido ma cosa voleva fare ancora 1 giro  doveva andare subito ai box, se ragioniamo cosi non lo vinceremo mai piu un mondiale, altri punti buttati via


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;152109 ha scritto:


> Visto che la danno solo su Sky in diretta e in differita su rai 1 avevo deciso di non togliermi la curiosità della gara e vivermela senza avere notizia e vederla in "diretta" sulla rai, cioe ma e stupido ma cosa voleva fare ancora 1 giro  doveva andare subito ai box, se ragioniamo cosi non lo vinceremo mai piu un mondiale, altri punti buttati via



Almeno un quinto posto, secondo me, lo avrebbe preso. Peccato davvero.


----------



## Isao (24 Marzo 2013)

Penso abbia sbagliato lui questa volta. Poi la sfortuna dell'alettone che gli resta sotto e addio punti.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2013)

F1, Alonso: "Sempre ottimista per la stagione, resterò alla Ferrari a vita"


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2013)

Alonso prova LaFerrari:


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2013)

Grande vittoria in Cina.


----------



## Frikez (14 Aprile 2013)

Per rimanere in topic 

Che pezzo di F


----------



## Pamparulez (14 Aprile 2013)

Oggi grandissimo Alonso.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2013)

F1, GP Cina. Vettel: "Alonso imprendibile". Raikkonen: "Cresce sempre di più"

Sorpasso di Alonso e Massa su Hamilton


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Alonso: «Prudenti dopo la vittoria in Cina»«Speriamo che gli aggiornamenti alla vettura la rendano migliore e che ci portino ad avere maggiore competitività».


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

F1, Hamilton incorona Alonso
"Il più forte. E con una Ferrari così..."
L'inglese della Mercedes: "Già nel 2012 Fernando ha fatto cose incredibili pur non avendo la vettura migliore, adesso sarà dura batterlo. La Mercedes la mia peggior scelta? Non mi pare".


----------



## Jaqen (19 Aprile 2013)

Ha un ottimo passo gara


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Oggi solo ottavo ma grande gara senza ala mobile.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2013)

Alonso dopo le prove libere in Spagna: "Abbiamo un passo di gara competitivo"
"Dobbiamo mantenere la calma e analizzare bene i dati. Ma vincere il GP di casa non sarà facile".


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2013)

Alonso dopo le qualifiche in Spagna: "Deluso dalla macchina" "Mi aspettavo di più, ma per la gara possiamo vincere"


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2013)

Gara perfetta in Spagna


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2013)

Alonso: "A Monaco conta la qualifica" "Non si può sorpassare, la domenica non si devono fare errori"


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2013)

Ma davvero? Non lo sapevo


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2013)

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Che lucidità..


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2013)

Incredibile terzo posto


----------



## jaws (30 Giugno 2013)

si festeggiano i terzi posti; la Ferrari ormai è come il Milan


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> si festeggiano i terzi posti; la Ferrari ormai è come il Milan



...15 punti recuperati non sono pochi.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> si festeggiano i terzi posti; la Ferrari ormai è come il Milan



ragazzi un tifoso si deve accontentare... purtroppo per il Mondiale non siamo competitivi dal 2009 in poi (e nonostante ciò siam riusciti a giocarcela per due volte all'ultima corsa)


----------



## jaws (30 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ragazzi un tifoso si deve accontentare... purtroppo per il Mondiale non siamo competitivi dal 2009 in poi (e nonostante ciò siam riusciti a giocarcela per due volte all'ultima corsa)



Sono daccordo, infatti io mi accontento in entrambi i casi. Altri no


----------



## Frikez (30 Giugno 2013)

Un pilota pazzesco con una macchina inferiore alla Lotus.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2014)

Dopo le qualifiche del GP di Spagna 2014, dove ha il settimo tempo: "Non siamo abbastanza veloci".


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2014)

di sicuro rispetto alla Cina il podio qua è un miraggio


----------



## Blu71 (8 Giugno 2014)

Difficile sperare in un podio oggi.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Luglio 2014)

Grande gara di Alonso oggi in Ungheria. Un secondo posto incredibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2014)

Zero rimpianti per la gara di oggi. Mille rimpianti per i mondiali che la Ferrari ha fatto perdere ad Alonso


----------



## davoreb (6 Agosto 2014)

Per ora sono due che la Ferrari ha fatto perdere ad Alonso e due che Alonso ha fatto perdere alla Ferrari.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Alonso è ufficialmente un pilota della McLaren. L'annuncio su Twitter da parte della stessa scuderia.


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Alonso è ufficialmente un pilota della McLaren. L'annuncio su Twitter da parte della stessa scuderia.



Grandissimo colpo della McLaren. Fernando poi sarà motivatissimo a voler cancellare la tormentata stagione del 2007.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> La tormentata stagione del 2007.



Beh questa non è mica tanto meglio caro [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Beh questa non è mica tanto meglio caro [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]



Diciamo che Alonso e McLaren hanno un rapporto tormentato


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Diciamo che Alonso e McLaren hanno un rapporto tormentato



E beh ,


----------



## juventino (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Beh questa non è mica tanto meglio caro [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]



Beh mica è colpa di Alonso se i geni della McLaren buttano via il motore della Mercedes per prendere quello Honda.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh mica è colpa di Alonso se i geni della McLaren buttano via il motore della Mercedes per prendere quello Honda.



Ma sono " geni " o sono "scemi"   
Vabbè , scherzi a parte, nel scegliere le squadre in cui andare , Alonso , non è molto fortunato , anzi, dal 2006 in poi la fortuna gli ha completamente girato le spalle, altro che Culonso


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh mica è colpa di Alonso se i geni della McLaren buttano via il motore della Mercedes per prendere quello Honda.



c'è da dire che anche con mercedes hanno sfornato cancelli


----------



## juventino (9 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> c'è da dire che anche con mercedes hanno sfornato cancelli



Diciamo pure che a Woking stanno alla canna del gas da qualche anno  Sinceramente non vedo come Alonso possa essere il problema della McLaren.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

Alonso si è "bruciato" la carriera quando ha mollato la prima volta la McLaren..il ritorno in Renault era un flop annunciato, poi lo scontatissimo passaggio in Ferrari si sapeva che era avvenuto nel momento storico sbagliato..Purtroppo per lui con quella super red bull davanti un paio di mondiali se li è visti sfumare sotto al naso..la scelta poi di tornare in Mc Laren è stata follia pura..puoi fare una scelta così a 25 anni non a passa 30..ormai la carriera è compromessa, se gli va bene da qui al ritiro metterà insieme qualche podio e null'altro..peccato davvero perché il talento c'è eccome, secondo me nel dopo Senna sta sul podio:
Schumy
Hakkinen
Alonso
Hamilton
Vettel
Raikkonen
Villeneuve
Hill

Hamilton e Vettel comunque hanno tutto per superarlo ma ad oggi non li giudico perché stravincono ma sempre con bolidi imprendibili..quando dovranno giocarsi un vero mondiale con altri al loro livello su mezzi simili vedremo chi sono davvero..


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Diciamo pure che a Woking stanno alla canna del gas da qualche anno  Sinceramente non vedo come Alonso possa essere il problema della McLaren.



e chi dice che sia il problema? al massimo si può dire che sia poco furbo a scegliersi le squadre


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> e chi dice che sia il problema? al massimo si può dire che sia poco furbo a scegliersi le squadre



Appunto. 
Poi , alla Mclaren è dal 2012 che non sfornano una macchina decente, l'ultima vittoria risale a Interlagos 2012


----------



## juventino (9 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> e chi dice che sia il problema? al massimo si può dire che sia poco furbo a scegliersi le squadre



Certamente, ma di sicuro ha anche avuto buona dose di sfortuna. Di fatto McLaren (nel 2007) e Ferrari lo hanno messo alla porta quando non era lui il problema e trovare qualcosa di buono in queste situazioni non è mai facile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Certamente, ma di sicuro ha anche avuto buona dose di sfortuna. Di fatto McLaren (nel 2007) e Ferrari lo hanno messo alla porta quando non era lui il problema e trovare qualcosa di buono in queste situazioni non è mai facile.



Non mistifichiamo la realtà:

Ha lasciato lui la McLaren perché non accettava la competizione interna con Hamilton (secondo lui favorito perché inglese)

Ha lasciato lui la Ferrari perché stanco e frustrato dall'avere sempre qualcuno che avesse un'auto migliore


Secondo me l'errore più grosso è stato lasciare allora la McLaren, al tempo era più forte di Hamilton e credo avrebbe potuto vincere un altro mondiale, anche se fosse passato direttamente in Ferrari ma al tempo con Kimi campione del mondo non potevi metterti in casa Alonso o scaricare il finlandese.
Purtroppo per Fernando la Red Bull non l'ha voluto..del resto loro non ci pensano manco per il piffero a pagare certi ingaggi ai piloti...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Settembre 2015)

Quanto mi dispiace vederlo con quel trattore...ormai manco i media se lo filano.


----------

